# Sheepshead and a nice Red



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Fished Sikes as usual for sheepies today. Got one that was 4.8 lbs and 4 other smaller ones.The pigfish were so bad they hit your bait instantly so the sheeps were few and far between. I did cut one up and threw it out on another rod. Ended up with a 21 lb Red.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice Red, Those pigfish are great for grouper also. Were did say you were at. JK. Thanks for the post.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

if the pigfish are tearing up your bait then try using fiddler crabs instead of shrimp.. no pics of the sheepies?


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

They are eating the fiddlers also.


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice Red ! Congrats !


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice Red Randy !:bowdown

Maybe I'll bump into some time again !

/Robert


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I was up on the pcola beach pier two weekends ago and as soon as the tide started coming back in the sheepies started showing up in mass around the pilings near the end, nice ones too. Might solve the pigfish problem but that water makes it even harder to fool them. Good luck, I dont target those frustrating things to often.


----------

